# Slow wireless - Motorola sbg6580



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I can't figure out why my wireless is slow. I'm getting the correct 105 Mbps speed through direct plugin (125 actually), but only ~38 through wireless (literally standing next to the device).

Comcast cable internet
Motorola sbg6580 modem/router (I've heard much criticism of this device but mostly about dropped signals)

Ran OOKLA speedtest on:
-Win 7 laptop with Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN and Windows Security Essentials
-iPhone 6

IP flood detection is off

Attached is some additional info.

Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

Have you tried changing the Mode setting from Auto to maybe N or G/N?

Can you please post a Speedtest from one of the problematic wireless device?

How's your wired connection?


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

Update: Decided to try again with a separate wireless router, so I got the Asus RT-N56U based on Masterchief's recommendation and disabled wireless on the sbg6580. Definitely an improvement - but still not right.

Wired connection gives me the full speed.

Wireless gives me:



Tried again a few minutes later and got 55 Mbps. But again, it can't be network congestion because I'm getting around 120 Mbps wired.

Any preferred settings for the Asus I might try? I just tried setting it to N only (instead of auto) and it seemed to make it worse, oddly. Maybe just coincidence.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Has it been this slow? Were there any issues on the speed previously? Any changes in your network - e.g. new Modem, new ISP?


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

2xg said:


> Has it been this slow? Were there any issues on the speed previously? Any changes in your network - e.g. new Modem, new ISP?


Same modem, same ISP (Comcast). I just upgraded to 105 Mbps a few days ago, up from 25 Mbps I believe. So there's no real history or "control" to go off of unfortunately.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you contacted your ISP, since the only changed that you have is upgrade your speed to >100mbits?


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

2xg said:


> Have you contacted your ISP, since the only changed that you have is upgrade your speed to >100mbits?


Yes I have - in fact they sent out a technician to check the lines outside the house. But again - I am getting full speed when directly wired into the router, just not through wireless. That tells me the issue is one of three things:


The router's wireless hardware/firmware
Router's wireless settings
The receiving wireless devices

The wireless router is brand new (TSF recommendation) with latest firmware, so not likely #1.

I've tried a speedtest on an iPhone 6, a new laptop mentioned above, and a desktop with the ASUS PCE-N15 Wireless Adapter (TSF recco), so not likely #3.

That leaves likely #2...

Which seems paradoxical. I would think default router settings would accomplish this.

Can you confirm if there's anything I should change outside of default settings?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Could be your Wi-Fi adapter? Is there a wireless mode setting in your adapter that you can tweak, usually in Device Manager or if you're using a utility wireless manager.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

2xg said:


> Could be your Wi-Fi adapter? Is there a wireless mode setting in your adapter that you can tweak, usually in Device Manager or if you're using a utility wireless manager.


On all 3 devices?

The fact that the iPhone performs the same way suggests that's not the issue.

But...

I didn't install the ASUS utility on the desktop; using Windows to manage it. I'll have to check later.

For the laptop, the 802.11n Channel Width for band 2.4 is set to 20 MHz Only. The Channel Width for band 5.2 is Auto. Could the 2.4's 20 MHz possibly influence it?

And again... the iPhone.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It won't hurt to think and try different things. :grin:

You may change the band setting.

Another thing that you might try, if you have not done it yet... backup your modem/router's setting then reset to the factory default. I'd suggest to reconfigure it fresh if this will resolve the issue. If resetting the router to the factory default setting didn't help at all, last thing to do.. replace your Modem/Router or connect a separate router.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I've been trying a lot of different things. :smile:

I'll try changing the band setting.

re: factory default, actually it's funny you mention that. When I first turned it on it asked to do a firmware update, which it did, then asked me to manually reboot to complete it. So I unplugged/plugged it back in, and it bricked. :huh:

I had to do the whole ASUS firmware restoration utility (which worked like a charm I must say). So yeah... tried the factory default already.

Re: try a different modem/router - remember, this whole thread started with the sbg6580.

Anyway, thanks for the help 2xg. I'll keep brainstorming...


----------

